# South Straddie Kayak Fishing (Comp) Weekend



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

South Straddie Kayak Fishing (Comp) Weekend

Hosted by Adventure Outlet, Gold Coast

*When: *Saturday 18th & Sunday 19th May '13

*Costs: *$45 (including Saturday night camping fees at North Currigee on South Stradbroke, valued at $25)

*Prizes:* Over $2000 worth of kayaks, paddling gear, sunglasses & fishing gear will be up for grabs.

*Species:* Fish for whatever you like! (Bream, Flathead, Whiting, Trevally, Mangrove Jack and more!). Judging criteria will be announced 2 weeks prior to the event.

Participants are encouraged to paddle the 30min paddle from Hollywell/Paradise Point to North Currigee with their camping & fishing gear on board. A boat option will be available for extra people, eskys & gear, (or those too lazy to paddle!) departing from Hollywell at 8am.

With the Saturday morning left free to set up camp, or take a pre-fish, we will kick off proceedings in the afternoon with a 4 hour session between 1pm and 5pm. Fishing options will include the Mangroves of South Straddie, Crab & Brown Island, pontoons of Sovereign & Ephraim Island and the sand banks north & south of Ephraim Island.

Sunday will kick off early, to catch the high tide, with a session between 6am - 10pm. Presentations will take place over lunch on North Currigee before heading home in the afternoon.

Entry Forms and more details of the weekend will be posted soon. Please express your interest here at this stage....it will help us chase some more sponsorship if there is heaps of interest!

We have ideas on how the comp will be judged but would be happy for any suggestions.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS9qmOQAABFXgAAQQGUAIFAAP+/coCAAZDUU8aRD/VNMpnqPVPahCnkIwBGAmUi6y/7sG5bTKBZq9L4rDeIxGsha6k1NtFYcJgDIemoYkVTJIGVgOtm1fb0l8WFyDCYkEtOIeRFB0B8GKUZEIF0B7q5A8F3JFOFCQL2qY5A=


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

cjbfisher said:


> Possible maybe for me. Like Red, I'd like to bring the family, and tow the yak down with the stinky. What is the sandfly population like at Currigee? The missus has a bad reaction to them.
> Chris


Theres a fair few Chris, they may carry your missus away.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

possible starter for this. Will need to check date etc closer to the time.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Mossie's in May at North Currigee shouldn't be a problem, just a few on dusk.....bring some repellent just in case.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in. I don't have my kids that weekend.

Now I just have to choose which kayak to paddle over...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

looks interesting craig,
will be trying to make that one,
dont worry bout midgees in may, should be fine.
i think theres a few deer on south straddie though


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

looks like another good get together,


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I wondering how many cartons of beer will fit on my kayak .


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

...... this thread has moved to the Qld Trips section.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there fresh water at the campsite, or do you need to bring your own?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaVb5KoAABhfgBAQUQHdkogEJAov7/+AIABoRQ00BpoDTTT1GnqNGgFU/1J6nlTPVHtUZNGQyBmRqHUZLGA14OnijwbciBDviKvwuliwRtCxb4UoMOYgrWY41LSJSk8j4OGUy81cs/2Bc1AtFr1aNLQhTKaxuhWBYbsqFNE9Wa9k2RulTJsbqN2Y0ZbpuRjrD/4u5IpwoSFKt8lU


----------

